# deer head /apple head



## joanne22

sorry to sound dumb but i have been reading other posts about apple heads/deer heads what is the difference here is a pic of my new baby fagen what head has he got ??


----------



## lgahr

I think he is precious regardless of what his head is shaped like. You have great teeth too! Maybe a picture of his momma would give us a better idea. 
Love the pictures.


----------



## SillySally

Deerheads are longer legged than Appleheads. Appleheads bodies are even with their leggs, very coby bodies with large apple heads.

I agree hes cute regardless if Applehead or Deerhead


----------



## Yoshismom

head has a longer muzzle and and not quite as large and rounded head so they look alot like a deer's face. A applehead has a larger, very round domed head and the muzzle is much shorter and usually thicker. 

Keep in mind with the breeding now days there can be such a variation of the size and shape and it can go from one extreme to the other, you can get a mix between the two where it isnt as easy to really tell what they are closer too;-) Yours is awfully young to tell right now, Do you have pics of his parents?
My Yoshi is very deer faced and is not cobby at all but at the same time he doesnt have long legs either.

Here is a link to the Chihuahua illustrated standard and this will give you a better idea of what an applehead looks like;-) There are quite a few pictures and views of the head;-)

http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/Illustrated Standard.pdf

If for some reason the above link doesnt work then go here and click on what says the illustrated standard
http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/illustrated_standard.htm

I am trying to find a good picture of the deer type.


----------



## hankwheels

The terms 'apple' and 'deer' are simply descriptive words used to identify the appearance of a chihuahua. According the the AKC, a standard chihuahua should have a well rounded "apple dome" skull (or 'applehead' for short).
The descriptive word 'deerhead' can be used when the chihuahua has a more deer-shaped skull, and usually longer legs as well. 'Deerheads' are not described as the standard chihuahua by the AKC.

And congratulations, your precious Fagen is the standard apple-head!


----------



## joanne22

ok thanks for that didnt bother me what head he had just didnt reaslise the difference between the 2 thanks again joanne


----------



## joanne22

hi me again well we alo have the chance to take this little girl she is adorable can you tell what head she has



























sorry about the pics just what the breeder sent she is 9 weeks old

this is her mum


----------

